# Autostart in Linux



## javahacker (21. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich habe vor kurzem einen vServer bei Server4you gekauft mit Betriebssystem Linux. Jetzt habe ich den Java Servlet Container Tomcat installiert.
Mein Problem ist, nach jedem Server Reboot muss ich Tomcat immer wiedet manuell starten.

Gibt es in SuSE Linux keine Autostart-Funktion wie in Windows


----------



## Sway (21. Juni 2004)

Ich kenne mich mit Tomcat nicht aus, würde aber wetten das es als Daemon läuft. Da Server4You ja Suse hat würde ich mal im Yast(womit ich mich ebenfalls nicht auskenne) nach solch einer Option suchen um es beim Start zu aktivieren.



Du sollst dir mal überlegen dich etwas intensiver mit dem Linux auseinander zu setzen. So ein Dedicated oder auch Vserver sind im Internet eine echte Gefahr für dein Geldbeutel. Sicherheitslücken werden ausgenutzt um auf dem Server illegale Software/Videos zu verbreiten. 

Zudem nutzen unfreundliche Zeitgenossen einen schlecht gesicherten Server, um SPAMs  zu verschicken...


----------



## pastors (22. Juni 2004)

Hi,
normalerweise befinden sich die Startskripte in /etc/init.d oder /etc/rc.d
Bei SuSE beginnen diese mit einem S gefolgt von einer Zahl und den zu startenden Dienst. Fürs runterfahren wird das S mit einem K getauscht.

Ansonsten kannst du es auch manuell in /etc/rc.d/rc.local eintragen (falls SuSE sowas überhaupt hat )

Mike


----------

